# Another CC'er to the rescue



## cbrgator (Aug 21, 2007)

http://cbs4.com/topstories/local_story_179085840.html

This happened less than 2 minutes from my house. I went to high school with the neighbor they mention in the article.


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

*This is why we carry!*


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Sounds like a hero to me. His quick thinking probably saved someones life.


----------



## cbrgator (Aug 21, 2007)

Baldy said:


> Sounds like a hero to me. His quick thinking probably saved someones life.


His own. There was a better article but isnt available anymore but the other article explained the actual incident far better. It was something along the lines of they escorted the man to the bathroom at gunpoint and while in the bathroom the robber was slightly distracted so the man sprung for his .45 and fired off shots.


----------

